# Benedikt Magnusson Beats Raw Deadlift 442.5kg



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

5LFL38yHECI[/MEDIA]]





Meant to say beats raw deadlift record lol, here you go


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

mmm, strong stuff from Benni.

Andy is returning from knee injury though and I think that has taken alot off him this last year or so. Bolton will return and do more raw I'm sure - the 432.5kg he did raw looked easy at the Expo.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> mmm, strong stuff from Benni.
> 
> Andy is returning from knee injury though and I think that has taken alot off him this last year or so. Bolton will return and do more raw I'm sure - the 432.5kg he did raw looked easy at the Expo.


Yep I agree andy made it look easy for sure, think he'll be back with a vengence, it aint over yet for him :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fook me he pulled that sh1t like it was 100kg! Lol loved the hold and look about at the end! Haha


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Fook me he pulled that sh1t like it was 100kg! Lol loved the hold and look about at the end! Haha


 Erm maybe he pulled it like you pull 100kg as in a total max:lol:

Big fan of this guy mega strong stuff!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

awesome a half ton not far off for the powerlifting worlds that will be an achievement


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Strong as fck, love watching him deadlift!!

Will be great to see how raw record unfolds over next couple of years.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Very impressive. Crazy amount of weight.


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome. And he seems like a nice person as well from what I saw of him on Superhuman Superstrong.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Makes me buzz watching it, god knows what its like to be lifting it

Mad strength


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

awesome lift i thought raw as no equipment? isnt he wear a belt and suit? or is it just the way it looks by the way have you seen the guys calfs fookin massive


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Fook me he pulled that sh1t like it was 100kg! Lol loved the hold and look about at the end! Haha


LMAO ha.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> awesome lift i thought raw as no equipment? isnt he wear a belt and suit? or is it just the way it looks by the way have you seen the guys calfs fookin massive


 He is wearing a singlet which you have to in pling.

Equiped refers to the special suits that aid lifting a singlet which is just like a wrestling singlet does not.

Belt is allowed raw in most feds i have seen one American fed where no belts were allowed.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

bigbear21 said:


> awesome lift i thought raw as no equipment? isnt he wear a belt and suit? or is it just the way it looks by the way have you seen the guys calfs fookin massive


nope just a belt, still counts as raw, belts allowed in raw lifting in most feds, you prob mistook his singlet for a suit.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> He is wearing a singlet which you have to in pling.
> 
> Equiped refers to the special suits that aid lifting a singlet which is just like a wrestling singlet does not.
> 
> Belt is allowed raw in most feds i have seen one American fed where no belts were allowed.


thanks for clearing that up does the singlet give any aid to the lift? if not why is it worn?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> thanks for clearing that up does the singlet give any aid to the lift? if not why is it worn?


 Its worn to keep the competitors uniform.

Lets say you could wear whatever you wanted then you could wear baggy pants and not lock out your legs on a deadlift completely.

Same goes for squats with loose clothes depth could be called into question.

This way there is no question at least due to clothing


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Its worn to keep the competitors uniform.
> 
> Lets say you could wear whatever you wanted then you could wear baggy pants and not lock out your legs on a deadlift completely.
> 
> ...


ahh obvious when you know, makes sense thanks for the info


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

That dudes arms are huge, i wonder how many curls he does inbetween steroids


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> That dudes arms are huge, i wonder how many curls he does inbetween steroids


wtf! what sort of dumb **** statement is that! no amount of steroids will make you one of the strongest guys in the world alot of hard work and dedication will


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> wtf! what sort of dumb **** statement is that! no amount of steroids will make you one of the strongest guys in the world alot of hard work and dedication will


  that one went right over your head didnt it


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> that one went right over your head didnt it


humor me then and explain


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> humor me then and explain


Im taking the **** out of a few recent threads/posts on here


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Im taking the **** out of a few recent threads/posts on here


ok i retract my earlier outburst and appologise for my hast in jumping down your internet throat


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

bigbear21 said:


> ok i retract my earlier outburst and appologise for my hast in jumping down your internet throat


In hindsight, a few smileys on my behalf could of solved this entire misunderstanding lol


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Benni's the man!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Awesome lifting.  Whats his best equipped lift? Couldnt be far off Andys record surely?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

H22civic said:


> Awesome lifting.  Whats his best equipped lift? Couldnt be far off Andys record surely?


That's the biggest DL he has done without straps and on a real bar.

If he could beat Andy I'd put my mortgage on him lifting suited but he cant. He doenst like deadlift suits and they make him worse from what I've heard.

There's only one 1000 lbs deadlifter - Andy Bolton


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> that one went right over your head didnt it


made me laugh


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

martin brown said:


> That's the biggest DL he has done without straps and on a real bar.
> 
> If he could beat Andy I'd put my mortgage on him lifting suited but he cant. He doenst like deadlift suits and they make him worse from what I've heard.
> 
> There's only one 1000 lbs deadlifter - Andy Bolton


Yeh I heard that too, main reason why he did it raw apparantly.

People make the wrong assumption equiped will give you bigger lifts automatically, when they forget theres still a learning curve, bench shirts and deadlift suits are prime examples of this, not everyone can get alot out of them, as seen in this case.

Andy will get his record back, when hes fully recovered, he aint outta of the game just yet!


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

martin brown said:


> That's the biggest DL he has done without straps and on a real bar.
> 
> If he could beat Andy I'd put my mortgage on him lifting suited but he cant. He doenst like deadlift suits and they make him worse from what I've heard.
> 
> There's only one 1000 lbs deadlifter - Andy Bolton


Nicked from sugden

Written by Andy Bolton Ok here is my review on the bullfarm meet,from day 1 getting to the airport we were picked up and taken to our hotels and everything was taken care of, then we were taken out for dinner twice everything again paid for,next was the meet the warm up area was small and first impression was that there was not enough room,but from the time we started warming up everybody worked together as a team i have never been able to warm up so easy and with everything being done for us weights changing rack heights everything all i had to do was say the weight.next the meet squats opened on 440kg this felt pretty hard to set up has been a long time away and felt rusty but went up to 455kg again this felt very heavy lol but i got it then i missed a 3rd had nothing left in legs,next bench opener felt easy 310kg then 330kg a massive best for me again easy then to 345kg this also felt easy but i just got too excited and lost it at top into stands should have had this,next deadlift opener was 410kg felt easy but come out of line suit just did not seem to fit found it hard getting to bottom and into position anyway next i passed 445kg then on a 3rd after benni had got 442.5kg i went out for it knowing i had to get this to out pull him i know everybody says benni was raw ect but after talking with him he says a suit does not help him only holds him back and after my 445k he was the first one to tell me ditch the suit it does not work for you,i have it so loose in order to get to position its not really doing anything,but for smaller lifters who have it super tight then that's a different story it then works.anyway overall the comp was great the organisers were great jani satu jari just everybody involved with making this a great show,and i promise you all i will be back next year so joonas and all you powerlifters train hard because i will be coming back even stronger and with some monster lifts,lol

take care and see you next year

Andy


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

jesus in a sandwich. thats immense.

i dont think bolton will be holding the record for much longer. theres a few people out there who are really not far behind.


----------



## aothai (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice lift!


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

benni's 380kg raw squat


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

His 220kg raw bench as well


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Is this still the record? Did Andy come back and beat it??

Benni is a legend.


----------

